# Shaft Lenght on Trolling Motor ?



## catfishjoe (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey, Ive got a quick question on the shaft lenght of a trolling motor for my boat

I have a Tracker 1436 Flat Bottom Jon and I am looking to put a foot controlled trolling motor on it. The TM Im looking to buy is the Minn Kota Edge 46lb, the problem is that I dont know if I need the 36 or the 45 inch shaft. I measured the bow of my boat and 36in seems like it could be too short but Im not sure. Is the shaft measured from the very top of the TM or from where it meets the deck to the prop? I know my boat sets and little high in the front but I cant remember how much and every little piece of water up here in MI is frozen solid so I cant go check ( sucks). I usually dont use it for really shallow water so if the 45 was a little too long it should be ok. If the TM shaft is measured from the top of the TM to the prop then I have to figure out how far it will be above the bow of my boat to figure out how far it will hang down out of the boat. Ive suffered extreme hair loss tryin to figure this out, lol so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks [-o<


----------



## richg99 (Jan 29, 2011)

From the Minnkota site

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/products/trolling_motors/freshwater_transom_mount/enduraC2.aspx

# What about shaft length selection?

Choosing the correct shaft length is important so that the angler’s electric motor does not cavitate, creating fish-spooking noise. The rule of thumb is that the center of the motor section should be submerged 9". In general, shaft length selection is more critical with bow-mount motors versus transom-mount motors. Most boat transoms are similar in their distance to the water, and Minn Kota’s standard transom shaft lengths should be adequate. 

With bow-mounted motors, there is much greater variation in shaft length requirements. Measure down from the mounting surface of the transom or bow to the water level. Add 5" to waterline measurement for fishing in rough water. Add 12" to waterline measurement for steering a hand control motor while standing. Use this measurement and the tables below to find the appropriate shaft length.

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/products/trolling_motors/freshwater_transom_mount/enduraC2.aspx


----------



## catfishjoe (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Richg99, that helped a lot. I thought I might be over thinking it but I guess not, lol. at least I can still find the water line on my boat from the ole dirty river ! cant wait till spring, no more trolling with the paddle !!


----------



## rusty.hook (Jan 31, 2011)

I always try to plan for the future. If you get a short shaft and it works fine for you now, but what if you get a bigger boat and want to transfer the motor to that boat, but it is too short, then you will have to buy a long shaft for that one. You can always raise the motor up on the mounting bracket if it's too long. I always buy the fold out bracket troll motor and mount a Big Foot floor mounted off-on switch on the front deck and use an extension handle. Also the reason I buy the hand model instead of the foot operated model is the amount of space the foot unit takes up, and the hand model is approx $200.00 cheaper.


----------



## catfishjoe (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks rusty.hook, I think thats what Im gonna do is get a 45in shaft as we do plan on getting a bigger boat a few years from now. Heck I might just get the strongest one I can afford. I built a small deck up front yesterday to mount it on, lol. I cant wait untill next month ( Bass Pro Trip ) !


----------

